# PHP Datei ausführen



## Dit_ (18. Mrz 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe FTP-Server der über Browser nicht erreichbar ist. Auf FTP liegt eine Datei zB startFile.php.
Normalerweise könnte man über den Browser die Datei aufrufen, dies ist leider nicht möglich da FTP nicht public ist.

Frage

Wie kann ich die Datei über eine Java Anwendung ausführen? Vielleicht mit Hilfe von FTP Link
*ftp://userName:password@host/path/start.php*

Danke schon mal.

P.S. Sorry wenn es das Thema schon gibt, hab die Suche benutzt


----------



## kama (18. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

php kannst Du nicht über Java ausühren..dazu benötigst Du eben PHP....

Was Du machen könntest wäre, wenn Du lokal PHP zur Verfügung das PHP Script ausführen...das wird aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht funktionieren, da Dir die Umgebung dazu fehlt (Verzeichnisse, Andere Dateien etc.).


MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Dit_ (18. Mrz 2010)

Ja aber mit FireFox geht es ja. Kann man das auch nicht mit eigenem Programm erreichen ?


----------



## Foermchen82 (18. Mrz 2010)

Doch, wenn du dir in Java einen eigenen Browser schreibst.


----------



## kama (18. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

Du hast anscheinend noch nicht Verstanden was PHP ist..PHP wird Serverseitig ausgeführt und nicht vom Browser...

Dazu ist auf Server Seite PHP Notwendig (üblicherweise als Apache Module (mod_php)) oder auch CGI möglich...

Der Browser sieht überhaupt kein PHP...sondern nur die Ergebnisse die aus der Ausführung resultieren (HTML-Code, JavaScript etc.).

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Foermchen82 (18. Mrz 2010)

kama hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast anscheinend noch nicht Verstanden was PHP ist..PHP wird Serverseitig ausgeführt und nicht vom Browser...
> 
> ...



ah richtig, ich hatte überlesen, dass er es nicht per Browser aufrufen kann *g*


----------



## ice-breaker (18. Mrz 2010)

kama hat gesagt.:


> php kannst Du nicht über Java ausühren..dazu benötigst Du eben PHP....



Quercus: PHP-Implementation in Java


----------



## ARadauer (18. Mrz 2010)

> Wie kann ich die Datei über eine Java Anwendung ausführen? Vielleicht mit Hilfe von FTP Link


nein einfach die http url aufrufen


----------



## faetzminator (18. Mrz 2010)

... oder mod_php für den FTP Daemon implementieren:lol:?


----------



## Dit_ (18. Mrz 2010)

kama hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dazu ist auf Server Seite PHP Notwendig (üblicherweise als Apache Module (mod_php)) oder auch CGI möglich...
> 
> ...



keiner hat gesagt dass der Server kein PHP kenn


----------



## faetzminator (18. Mrz 2010)

Dit_ hat gesagt.:


> keiner hat gesagt dass der Server kein PHP kenn



Aber der FTP Daemon wird kein PHP ausführen können. Er müsste Dateien mit dem Content Type [c]application-x/httpd-php[/c] erkennen, durch PHP ausführen lassen und das Resultat zurückgeben können. Natürlich kann er das nicht, der FTP Daemon ist schliesslich auch nur dazu da, um Dateien auszutauschen.


----------



## Dit_ (18. Mrz 2010)

Ich benutze kein FTP Daemon...

Erledigt...


----------



## faetzminator (18. Mrz 2010)

FTP Daemon = das Programm, welches auf dem Server im Hintergrund läuft und den Dienst zur Verfügung stellt. Z.B. Apache = HTTP*D* = HTTP Daemon. Aber ja, wenn du keinen eigenen FTP Daemon schreiben oder modifizieren kannst oder willst, dann wär das Thema beendet. Ich weiss zwar nicht, warum du diese Frage hier gestellt hast, aber du wirst anscheinend Java programmieren können. Eine kurze Suche mit Google zaubert mir z.B. J-ftpd [The Java FTP Daemon] hervor. Du könntest diesen grob gesagt so modifizieren:

```
holeMirDatei (file)
  wenn php Datei
    tempFile = ...
    file > parsen lassen > tempFile
    file = tempFile
  sende file
```


----------

